# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  DNA der Biopsien

## Siggi2

Nach mehreren dringenden OP Empfehlungen durch angeblich den besten Uni Kliniken hätte ich fast den Fehler gemacht und mich operieren lassen.
Die DNA meiner Biopsien hat ergeben, dass ich den ungefährlichsten Prostatakrebs habe und bin in die Überwachung eingestiegen. Anscheinend kennt wohl kein Urologe das Verfahren, die Gefährlichkeit eines Krebses durch die DNA der Biopsien fetstellen zu lassen.Vielleicht hilft ja dieser Hinweis, geplante Operationen zu überdenken.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nach mehreren dringenden OP Empfehlungen durch angeblich den besten Uni Kliniken hätte ich fast den Fehler gemacht und mich operieren lassen.
> Die DNA meiner Biopsien hat ergeben, dass ich den ungefährlichsten Prostatakrebs habe und bin in die Überwachung eingestiegen.


Hallo Siggi

ich hatte Dir andernorts geschrieben:





> Du hast genau eine Chance auf Heilung: 
> Bitte verspiel die nicht mit einem nicht etablierten Verfahren.



Nun hast Du aufgrund der günstig ausgefallenen Zytometrie (?) den Weg der aktiven
Überwachung eingeschlagen. Das ist spannend, weil überhaupt nicht leitlinienkonform.
Bitte vernachlässige die Überwachung nicht, denn es bleibt dabei:
Du hast nur eine Chance auf Heilung! Und um die nicht zu verpassen, gibt es AS.

bitte tu dem Forum den Gefällen, die über mehrere Themen zerstreute Information über
Deinen Fall zusammenzutragen und in deinem Profil abzulegen.
Besser noch, auch für Dich, wäre der Eintrag in myprostate.eu
Dort bekommst Du auf einfachste Weise Tabellen und Grafiken zur PSA-Überwachung,
was für den von Dir eingeschlagenen Weg von zentraler Bedeutung ist.
(Ein Beispiel findest Du in meiner Signatur)
Ebenfalls dort findest Du ähnlich gelagerte Fälle, die dir Hinweise geben könnten zu
dem eingeschlagenen Weg: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=active_surveillance

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi


PS: Die Leitlinien zur AS solltest Du dennoch kennen und lesen (ab Seite 48):
http://leitlinienprogramm-onkologie....krebs_1_01.pdf

----------


## Arno1952

Hallo Hvielemi,
bin neu hier (offene OP im Dez. letzten Jahres)- befasse mich mit der Gesamtthematik seit Sept. letzten Jahres und habe noch nie vom "ungefährlichsten Prostatakrebs" gehört bzw, auch nicht von einer Thematisierung  "DNA der Biopsien"-kannst Du dazu etwas schreiben?
viele Grüße
Arno

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Hvielemi,
> bin neu hier (offene OP im Dez. letzten Jahres)- befasse mich mit der Gesamtthematik seit Sept. letzten Jahres und habe noch nie vom "ungefährlichsten Prostatakrebs" gehört bzw, auch nicht von einer Thematisierung  "DNA der Biopsien"-kannst Du dazu etwas schreiben?
> viele Grüße
> Arno


Ach, lieber Arno, DNA ist nun überhaupt nicht mein Fach.

Aber in Kurz etwa so:

Bei der DNA-Zytometrie wird geprüft, ob die Anzahl Chromosomen derjenigen gesunder Zellen entspricht (Diploid), oder davon abweicht, in ganzen Zahlen, also z.B. Verdoppelungen, oder gebrochenen Zahlen, was dann auf Chromosomenbrüche hinweist.
Je näher am ursprünglichen Wert, desto weniger gefährlich wird ein Krebs eingeschätzt.
Siggi hat wohl einen diploiden oder peridiploiden (geringe Abweichung)  Wert, was er als "ungefährlichst" bezeichnet. "Wenigst gefährlich" wäre sprachlich besser.

Mit "DNA der Biopsie" meint Siggi wohl, dass man das Material aus den Biopsien zytometrisch untersucht, im Gegensatz zur Untersuchung etwa einer resezierten Prostata. 

Es gibt hier im Forum Spezialisten, die viel mehr dazu sagen können und auch entsprechende Links im Repertoire haben.

Ich gebe also die Frage weiter.
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Arno,

der gute Hvielemi hat mal wieder sein Licht unter den Scheffel gestellt. Ich mach es mir nun etwas leichter und bitte Dich in aller Ruhe die nachfolgenden Links aufzumachen, um schon fast erschöpfend alle Details zu der ergänzenden Malignitätsbestmmung eines PCa in Erfahrung zu bringen:

http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...ammtabelle.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...Zytometrie.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...Skalpellen.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles..._Symposium.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles/DNA%20Text.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...urg%202011.pdf
http://www.prostata-shg.de/Aktuelles...ing%20Bonn.pdf

Falls Du dann immer noch Fragen hast, lass es bitte das Forum und mich wissen.
*
"Nil magnum nisi bonum" "Es gibt nichts Großes ohne das Gute"*

Gruß Harald.

----------

